# New Betta Food



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Ocean Nutrition is now offering a new line of betta foods and water conditioner: the Atison's Betta Line. It is specifically geared towards serious hobbists and breeders and has been extensively tested in Thailand, hence bearing Atison Pumchoosri's name. The products had been introduced in the US at the IBC convention last month in Florida, and folks who brought it home can't stop raving about it.

Now for the best part: Most stores do not carry these products yet, so the IBC store is proud to be one of the first ones to carry the line. For more information and to place your order, visit: http://www.ibcbettas.org/ibc_sales.htm#Atison.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been using this food since Convention with great results. Every single fish in my fishroom love the pellets and they have never seen a pellet before. I put live white worms and the pellets in the jar at the same time and most fish eat the pellets before the live food. I've already placed my order for 2 of all four of Ocean Nutrition's Betta items.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm...... I've been using O.N. brand foods for awhile but haven't seen the betta food. Will have to look further.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

http://oceannutrition.com/products/atison

That is the web site for the Betta Line.


RC


----------

